# Non repect de l'employeur.



## Nouange (31 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, je souhaiterais avoir des informations, voilà je viens de recevoir mon planning pour lundi, un périscolaire, se jour sois samedi 31/ 12. Je suis fatigué de ces employeurs qui respect pas la vie privé des assistante maternelle. Je ne lui est pas repondu. Quel sont mes droits face à cette situation. Je précise les parents n'ont aucun respect pour leurs nounou changement d'horaire à leurs guise, aucune formule de politesses faut être à leurs disposition, 3mois de contrat, toujours pas eu d'ordonnance pour délivrer du doliprane en cas de température, pas de copie du carnet de vaccination. J'ai qu'une envie démissionné. Mais bon pas possible.. Merci pour vos retour et conseils. Bonne fête de fin d'année à toutes..


----------



## Griselda (31 Décembre 2022)

1) Légalement un contrat sur planning fourni au fur et à mesure se marie très mal avec un temps partiel. Pourtant si c'est un perisco, j'imagine que c'est un contrat inferieur à 195h/mois... C'était donc probablement la 1ere erreur que de l'accepter. Or un salarié à temps partiel doit pouvoir s'engager avec un autre contrat pour completer son temps de travail ce qui est probablement impossible avec un planning.

2) Quand on a un contrat avec planning (pour un temps plein donc!) il est bon de préciser le delai de prevenance pour le remettre, les conséquences si on ne le remet pas à temps comme préciser qu'alors ce sont telles horaires par defaut qui seront applicables (ou bien le dernier planning fourni précédemment), avec aucune obligation de la part de l'AM d'accepter de faire des horaires en dehors de ce planning là et que si elle l'accepte ce sera alors considéré comme des HC à payer en plus puisque les horaires du planning applicable sont de heures due qu'elles soient faites ou non.
Donc pour être respectée encore faut il arrêter d'accepter des contrats irrespectueux.

3) Si ça t'ennuie de recevoir des nouvelles ou infos de la part de tes PE en dehors de ton temps de travail il te suffit:
- de le dire
- de préciser que tu ne prends pas connaissance des messages de tes PE en dehors de ton temps de travail (à eux d'anticiper donc)
- de mettre en veille ton telephone sauf pour ta liste de favoris dont tes PE ne feront pas parti, ainsi tu ne sera pas embettée.
Aucune loi n'oblige un employeur à employer des termes de politesse quand il demande quelque chose. Aucune loi n'oblige un salarié à répondre  avec des formules de politesse non plus.

4) Tu n'as pas besoin imperativement d'ordonnance pour le Doliprane puisque rien ne t'oblige à accepter d'en donner à un enfant. S'il a de la fièvre tu dois le découvrir, contacter les PE pour qu'ils viennent le chercher rapidement pour l'emmener chez le medecin. Tu es AM, pas infirmière.

5) Toujours pas d'information sur l'état vaccinal de cet enfant? Alors là, tu tiens quelque chose! Le PE est OBLIGE de te communquer ou la copie de ses vaccin ou un Certificat du Medecin qui dit que l'enfant est bien à jour de ses vaccins au regard de son âge. Si le PE ne le fais pas tu as toi l'obligation de leur faire un courrier RAR de mise en demeurre de conformité sans quoi le contrat devra être rompu au tort de l'employeur (ce n'est pas une demission). Ils ont alors 3 mois pour faire vacciner leur enfant ET te donner les documents qui le prouve. Contacte ta PMI d'urgence à ce sujet, elle t'aidera. Tu dois absolument le faire car tu risque ton Agrément.


----------



## Caro52 (31 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour , si vous n'avez pas la preuve des vaccins il faut informer la pmi ; au bout de 3 mois (c'est le cas) vous avez le droit de démissionner sans que cela vous porte préjudice à pôle emploi puisque l'employeur ne respecte pas ses obligations légales .


----------



## Catie6432 (31 Décembre 2022)

Et en plus dans mes contrats il est prévu un mois de salaire d'indemnité dans ce cas en plus des indemnités habituelles de fin de contrat si pas de régularisation de la situation après mise en demeure.


----------



## Nouange (31 Décembre 2022)

Le contrat a était établi correctement. 18h semaines indiquant que le planning sera remis 15 jours avant le début du mois précédent. Oui en effet je n'accepterai plus se jore de planning ça me servira de leçon, j'appelle la Pmi des mardi. Merci pour vos conseil. Cordialement.


----------



## Griselda (31 Décembre 2022)

Encore une fois non ce contrat ne va pas.
On te garantie d'être payée pour 18h/semaine alors qu'un temps plein c'est 45h.
Or avec un planning variable, même fourni 2 mois à l'avance, explique moi comment ferais tu pour t'engager avec une autre Famille pour completer ce 18h/semaine alors que tu ne pourrais pas savoir exactement à quel moment tu serais dispo? Voilà pourquoi je dis qu'un contrat à temps partiel se marie très mal avec un contrat avec planning variable. A minima il faut une récurrence claire et même comme ça, encore faut il trouver le contrat qui complète pile poil le 1er. Un contrat avec planning devrait être payé pour tous les temps d'accueil potentiels que l'enfant soit accueilli ou pas. On paie ta dispo, pas juste le temps consommé. Bref...


----------



## angèle1982 (31 Décembre 2022)

C'était une place libre pour périsco ? car là 18h c'est peau de chagrin et sur planning en plus ... çà vous prend peut-être une place à temps plein !!! à réfléchir pour les prochains ...


----------



## Dodo2a (31 Décembre 2022)

C est quoi qui vous pose problème , j ai pas compris , c est la remise du planning ou de travailler lundi ?


----------



## Dilara (31 Décembre 2022)

Il faut leur dire tout simplement. Parle avec eux, et surtout l'histoire des vaccins, tu vas te faire taper sur les doigts par la pmi en cas de visite surprise. 
Donc dis leur clairement, si il ne le ramène pas, c'est rupture de contrat. 
Après, si tu n'en peux plus d'eux et c'est impossible pour toi de continuer avec eux, tu as le droit de démissionner, et heureusement.


----------



## MeliMelo (1 Janvier 2023)

C'est le délai de prévenance qui vous ne convient pas ? Qu'y a t'il d'inscrit sur votre contrat ? Vous pouvez leur rappeler gentiment ce délais.
Pour la vie privée, oui vous pouvez dire que vous ne consultez pas votre portable ni vos mails le WE, ça s'appelle le droit à la déconnexion.
Pour l'ordonnance, c'est tant pis pour eux. A chaque fois que nous faisons prendre un médicament à un petit, nous engageons notre responsabilité ++ donc voilà, quand fièvre faites du mieux que vous pouvez avec les méthodes naturelles et appelez les parents si fièvre trop élevée.
Copie du carnet, rappelez-leur leur obligation car si vous n'avez rien vous serez dans l'obligation légale de rompre le contrat.


----------

